# I need help pls...



## Jtan8772 (Jul 9, 2014)

Im a us immigrant and stayed in the philippines for more than 2yrs. I wasnt able to get the reentry permit prior my departure in the us because i didnt have the intention of staying in manila for too long.now i want to go back and spend my remaining years with my children.should i file for a returning resident visa and whats the process? Or is it possible to just ask my daughter to petition me?if ever i got denied for the returning resident visa do you think my monthly pension will be affected?and will it continue when i got petitioned by my daughter?thank you in advance.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Jtan8772 said:


> Im a us immigrant and stayed in the philippines for more than 2yrs. I wasnt able to get the reentry permit prior my departure in the us because i didnt have the intention of staying in manila for too long.now i want to go back and spend my remaining years with my children.should i file for a returning resident visa and whats the process? Or is it possible to just ask my daughter to petition me?if ever i got denied for the returning resident visa do you think my monthly pension will be affected?and will it continue when i got petitioned by my daughter?thank you in advance.


You were here for 2 years what visa did you have then is it expired how long you been away. I would think you could enter the country on a visit visa and then apply for a resident visa or retirement visa SRRV. Go to the BI web site but no since in emailing them it may take a while to get an answer if you do at all. If your daughter is here have her call BI would be much faster
http://www.immigration.gov.ph/


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

If you were born in the Philippines, you could apply for dual citizenship. Get in touch with the Philippine Embassy nearest your location. It is best to deal with the Philippine consular offices in the US. You may be able to resolve issues more quickly.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I think the OP needs to clsarify there situation. Were you in the US on a Green card and have stayed out of the uS too long and now want to return to the US?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*I feel the panic*



Jtan8772 said:


> Im a us immigrant and stayed in the philippines for more than 2yrs. I wasnt able to get the reentry permit prior my departure in the us because i didnt have the intention of staying in manila for too long.now i want to go back and spend my remaining years with my children.should i file for a returning resident visa and whats the process? Or is it possible to just ask my daughter to petition me?if ever i got denied for the returning resident visa do you think my monthly pension will be affected?and will it continue when i got petitioned by my daughter?thank you in advance.


Good news is that you have a pension. Make sure your Philippine Passport is still current because that's what you'll be using to return to the US so If I'm not mistaken you will be using the Philippine Bureau of Immigration in Manila here's the short cut to that website:

Home

Travel north on Roxas Blvd it turns into another name and before the river there's a turn off to the right, older buildings it's tucked in there, river front property.

I've ran into several Philippine citizens that have retired here with a US pension, they're doing ok and keep getting that pension, I've met them at my bank, they have their pensions deposited here under whats called a pension/retiree account, direct deposit from the states into their dollar account.

Bad news is that you sound panicked so relax and settle down... you still have a pension and I'm sure the PBI will be able to answer your questions about returning, if not the daughter can contact the Philippine Consulate in the states here's a short cut to that spot:

http://www.philippineembassy-usa.org/philippines-dc/consulate-finder-dc/


:high5:


----------

